# Boundary creek closed MFSR



## jackalope (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks for posting. I saw this a couple hours before getting a notification from the FS, so it wasn't a surprisingly bad email to get at the end of the day. I launch on the 3rd, and the rangers said they'll be reassessing by Monday morning. Dry and windy for the most part, and then maybe a change on Sunday. The email said there are 8 firefighters and 2 helicopters assigned in the Prospect Creek and Morehead Creek drainages, and more air support arriving around now. Good luck with everything, people.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

looking at the inciweb map the fire has jumped the river and burned from doors rock almost down to ramshorn. I don't think there are very many well used camps in that area. So rapids that have been burned over include doors rock, pin ball, and sulpher slide..


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Do you have a link to the Inciweb map? All I could find is the road closure map.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

First time I have been denied by the Middle Fork. We were launching yesterday and almost ready as we watched downstream the plume and some helicopters working around Morgan Ranch. 

Then it started going. I had some trepidation before but when I saw Gina in her FS issue firefighter garb walking toward us with a grim face, that it wasn't good news. Then a crew showed up to do structure protection at the ramp the next morning. That guy said while he couldn't stop us from launching but the order was coming down.


So after a beautiful evening at Boundary Creek we are headed to the Main tomorrow. Should be awesome.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Not looking good

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

codycleve said:


> Not looking good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


That must have been later yesterday. When we came out at about noon the wind was just starting. Where did you find this? 

I also posted on the thread about Main camp sites if you are willing to share.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

The pic came from the salmon challis national forest facebook page. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## D-Sieve (Mar 15, 2012)

It sure sucks to see another section burn. 
Bummer for you, Carvedog. Have a wonderful Mainer.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

Growing fast. Now more than 6,000 acres. The fire has burned along the river from Sulphur Creek to below Boy Scout Camp. 
Link to map.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

D-Sieve said:


> It sure sucks to see another section burn.
> Bummer for you, Carvedog. Have a wonderful Mainer.


Thanks Big Wave....

'you can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes....'


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Updated fire map and closure area

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

The road to Boundary Creek is open. I don't know if you are allowed to launch there.

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/article/6226/48574/


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

The road is open but im wondering what the river looks like... fire burned from doors rock almost to big bend. A lot of places burnt snags could have fallen in and blocked the channel in that stretch..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

According to the USFS the launch is open, so I assume they are letting boaters back on the river?

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/6226/

The Central Idaho Dispatch Zone is at HIGH Fire Danger. 
Effective at 8:00 am Mountain Time on Thursday, October 4, 2018; officials on the Salmon-Challis National Forest will have terminated Emergency Road and Recreation Site Closure #04-13-18-610 for the Prospect Fire. The following are now open: 

Forest Road 568 (the Boundary Creek Road) and Dagger Falls Campground, Boundary Creek Campground, and Boundary Creek Boat Launch. 

The above-described area is within the proclaimed and administrative boundaries of the Middle Fork Ranger District, Salmon Challis National Forest, Valley and Custer Counties, Idaho. 

Visit the Salmon-Challis National Forest website: http://www.fs.usda.gov/main/scnf/home, and check out News & Events, ‘Like Us’ on https://www.facebook.com/salmonchallisnf, and ‘Follow Us’ on https://twitter.com/SalmonChallisNF for further information.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Well the weather is probably going to dissuade most folks now anyway:
https://www.wunderground.com/forecast/us/id/yellow-pine/KIDYELLO2?cm_ven=localwx_10day


----------

